# Jackson fret size



## jonsick (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know the fret gauge that Jackson use on their RR1 / SL2H guitars?

One of mine needs a refret and I want ot use the same gauge.

Thanks


----------



## Prophetable (Jan 30, 2015)

USA RR1 Randy Rhoads | USA Select | Jackson® Guitars

Scroll down and look.


----------



## jonsick (Jan 30, 2015)

The Jackson site just states "Jumbo".... not what gauge or dunlop size.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 30, 2015)

Unless they've changed it, the RR1 uses the "narrow/tall" wire (6105, I think), which was what Randy originally spec'd, and I believe the Soloists are 6110.

Those have changed, though - what year is it? Some '90s Soloists had 6100 on them, and the '80s stuff is a little smaller.


----------



## jonsick (Jan 30, 2015)

It's a 2012 SL2H. 

The guitar I want to refret is an old Jackson Stealth XL from 1992 ish.

I always thought that the RR1 used the same fret wire as the SL2H and it was the KV2 that came with the narrow/tall stuff? I had to note on my KV2 custom order that I wanted the jumbo specifically.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, that Stealth probably came with 6100 - I know all the neckthrus did. The SL2s form that era felt like 6110 - not quite as big.

Unless they changed it at some point recently, the USA Rhoads all come with the narrow/tall stuff. The Mustaine-era King Vs came with 6100, but I haven't played a more recent one. Jackson is nothing if not inconsistent.


----------



## jonsick (Jan 30, 2015)

Hmmmm... I guess I'll have to go all out and buy a set of vernier calipers. 

The KV2 definitely still comes with the narrow stuff. It took three attempts at getting the specs correct with my custom order. The SL2H is definitely taller.

The Stealth frets feel very small. I don't know if it's just monstrous amounts of fret wear, but they're definitely smaller!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 30, 2015)

jonsick said:


> The Stealth frets feel very small. I don't know if it's just monstrous amounts of fret wear, but they're definitely smaller!



Could be - there's a lot of variation in the '90s on the Japanese stuff.


----------

